# Stock art starship deck plans?



## trancejeremy (Mar 18, 2017)

I can draw dungeon maps decently enough. But starship deck plans are a bit beyond me, both from the design point of view and the actual drawing part.

However, there doesn't seem to be any stock art starship deck plans on DTRPG. Plenty of ones for non-commercial use, but commercial use is what I need. And going from past sales, I can't afford to commission stuff.

Any ideas on where to find some?


----------



## doctorbadwolf (Mar 18, 2017)

Sadly, I've no idea. But I'd like to find some, so let me know if anyone is more helpful!


----------



## Storyteller Hero (Mar 20, 2017)

You can try making your own original deck plans by analyzing the basic components of existing plans then using an art program to make something that at least looks like it was meant to draw with a marker on a grid mat. 

There are also free online photoshop programs like SumoPaint if your wallet is really tight.


----------



## LordEntrails (Mar 21, 2017)

Check out http://www.wyldfurr.com/ Taliz has been doing a bunch of sci-fi map tiles lately and he might have starship stuff. He also has stuff on DTRPG.

Some samples of his work here (check out the newer stuff for the sci-fi examples); http://www.fantasygrounds.com/forums/showthread.php?35034-Map-Tiles


----------

